# $225. worth of coupons from petco



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Tip MaineGirl! So, does that mean you are a 3 dog household? How do Mooze n Angel like the new addition?  Tailer would love a playmate I think...but I'm not ready yet!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

No, it's still just angel and moose. we did the transport pickup for joseph on sunday. he came from kentucky and we dropped him off at a fosterers. i think she might be keeping him. he was such a sweet, BIG, boy. part lab and husky. strong, but suck a lover.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Wheeeww...I didn't think you needed another kid right now!  Glad you Helped with the transport...Glad you mentioned the $225 in coupons...maybe others can use them too...food or toys for a month...Great Deal!


----------

